# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Hải Dương: Phát triển đa dạng các loại hình, sản phẩm du lịch

## Taeyeon0903

_Nguồn: Báo Hải Dương_

Dự án đã đưa ra những định hướng phát triển du lịch Hải Dương như: phát triển thị trường, sản phẩm, hoạt động xúc tiến quảng bá, nguồn nhân lực, du lịch theo lãnh thổ và hoạt động đầu tư du lịch.


Sáng 13/7, Sở Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch (VH,TT&DL) tổ chức công bố dự án "Điều chỉnh quy hoạch tổng thể phát triển du lịch tỉnh Hải Dương đến năm 2020". Đồng chí Đặng Thị Bích Liên, Ủy viên Ban Thường vụ Tỉnh ủy, Phó Chủ tịch UBND tỉnh, Trưởng Ban Chỉ đạo phát triển du lịch tỉnh đến dự.

Ngày 07/6/2011, UBND tỉnh đã quyết định phê duyệt dự án "Điều chỉnh quy hoạch tổng thể phát triển du lịch tỉnh Hải Dương đến năm 2020", với mục tiêu đến năm 2020 phát triển đa dạng các loại hình, sản phẩm du lịch mang nét đặc thù riêng của tỉnh như: du lịch văn hóa, lịch sử, lễ hội; du lịch sinh thái, nghỉ dưỡng, tâm linh, làng nghề truyền thống; đẩy mạnh tuyên truyền quảng bá, xúc tiến du lịch, mở rộng thị trường trong và ngoài nước; gắn hoạt động du lịch của tỉnh với các vùng và của cả nước. Dự án đã đưa ra những định hướng phát triển du lịch Hải Dương như: phát triển thị trường, sản phẩm, hoạt động xúc tiến quảng bá, nguồn nhân lực, du lịch theo lãnh thổ và hoạt động đầu tư du lịch. Trong đó, du lịch tỉnh sẽ hình thành 2 không gian chính là TP Hải Dương và vùng phụ cận, khu vực Côn Sơn - Kiếp Bạc (Chí Linh); 2 không gian phụ là khu vực An Phụ - Kính Chủ (Kinh Môn), khu vực huyện Ninh Giang và Thanh Miện. Các sản phẩm du lịch chủ đạo gồm: du lịch văn hóa ở Côn Sơn - Kiếp Bạc, chùa Thanh Mai (Chí Linh); đền Bia, đền Xưa, chùa Giám, Văn miếu Mao Điền (Cẩm Giàng); đình Cúc Bồ, đền thờ Khúc Thừa Dụ, đền Tranh (Ninh Giang); đền Quát (Gia Lộc); đền - đình Sượt (TP Hải Dương). Du lịch sinh thái ở vùng núi Côn Sơn, núi Tam Ban (Chí Linh); vùng núi An Phụ - Kính Chủ; vùng cảnh quan dọc sông Hương, bãi bồi thuộc xã Thanh Hải (Thanh Hà); bãi bồi thuộc xã Đại Đồng (Tứ Kỳ), đảo Cò (Thanh Miện). Du lịch làng nghề ở làng gốm Chu Đậu (Nam Sách), chế tác vàng, bạc Châu Khê, chạm, khắc gỗ Đông Giao (Bình Giang), thêu, ren Xuân Nẻo (Tứ Kỳ), đóng giày tại xã Hoàng Diệu (Gia Lộc). Một số sản phẩm đặc thù như: du lịch nghỉ dưỡng kết hợp với chữa bệnh - dưỡng sinh tại Côn Sơn (Chí Linh), du lịch nghỉ dưỡng làng quê Việt (Nam Sách), khu du lịch, vui chơi, giải trí tại TP Hải Dương...

Đến năm 2015, tỉnh ta phấn đấu đón khoảng 250 lượt khách quốc tế, 900 nghìn lượt khách nội địa, doanh thu đạt hơn 80 triệu USD, tạo việc làm cho 23 nghìn lao động; đến năm 2020, đón 480 lượt khách quốc tế, 1,6 triệu lượt khách nội địa, doanh thu đạt 220 triệu USD, tạo việc làm cho hơn 40 nghìn lao động.

----------


## showluo

Quê mình ở Hải Dương nhưng mình không biết là quê mình lại đa dạng các loại hình, sản phẩm du lịch như vậy
Mong là nhờ những loại hình này có thể thu hút thật nhiều khách du lịch đến với quê mình  :Smile:

----------

